# EKKS, Brint Berry



## max49c (Jan 11, 2005)

The worst maritial arts videos on the market.  I'd like to put a few defenders of this video in their proper perspective, and give my last word on the subject (unless someone else instigates another discussion).  After reading all of the posts from about 5 different forum web sites now; it is clear that these videos are not a legitimate learning aid, and there are a lot of UNHAPPY CUSTOMERS OUT THERE.  Though being sold as the entire Ed Parker system, several have commented that they never heard of some of the techniques, and others thought it was more akin to the Tracy system. 

This aside, anyone who would defend these videos is greatly in the minority (given the PAGES of comments I have read) & must be either a friend or student of Mr. Berry's.  No doubt a few of these friends/students have tried to balance the scales by posting some positive comments to counter-act the  out-pouring of negative comments that have flooded the internet.  

There was a brief remark that Mr. Berry makes in his auctions, and once you buy his videos you'll find out how true it really is.   This remark is his get-out-of-jail-free card.  I am paraphrasing... "these videos were not professionally produced, so there are no fancy big production gimmicks" (words to that effect).  Then the unsuspecting buyer is treated to audio & video that is SO BAD that you cannot even make out the image on your TV screen (even after turning up the brightness to compensate for an almost nonexistent video, due to lighting levels.)  The same holds true for audio being drown out by wind, or other background noise levels.  

The next question is, (regardless of content) how can anyone learn from these videos? There is no real ciriculum that instructs you what to practice, how often, and how to structure a video-belt test.  And even though they may be among the cheapest on the market, is it still worth several hundred dollars for what you are getting?   NO!

Another thing I found to be a bit pretensious was Mr. Berry proclaiming himself as *"THE BOSSMAN,"* and *"Senior PROFESSOR Berry."*  Give us all a break!  He's obviously trying to create a nickname for himself to be like  "the old man," (Mr. Parker).

As far as being a good person, as some have ascerted, I will admit that I do not know him personally.  Sure, anyone wanting your money will be sweet as molasses.  However, the true test of an honest seller is not how cheerfully he collects your money...rather, it is how cheerfully he refunds it. 

 In my case, Mr. Berry advised me of his NO REFUNDS POLICY, *AFTER I MADE MY PURCHASE.  *Nowhere was this disclosed before hand.  Currently, (as of the writing of this email), his web site store is off-line for an indefinite amount of time.  Let's hope it stays that way.

Max C.
Smallriver, WI


----------



## getgoin (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh yea, again.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2005)

Mod Note

Thread moved to Horror stories due to content.

~Tess
-MT S. Mod


----------

